# Godspeed Kizzy



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

We lost Kizzy Friday night to bloat/torsion. It happened very quickly, and although we did everything, we couldn;'t save her. DH and I are devistated to lose her. She was my "Baby Girl", and the one most like her sire, Keno. I will miss her very much.



Ch. Andaka-Zederland's This Kiss HSAs RE

2/1/99 -- 6/20/08



The picture is of Kizzy. She won a pastel portrait of her at a dog show.


----------



## Fangz (Jun 10, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I also lost my Shepherd of 14 years to torsion and I feel for You. I know that no words can make it better but know you, your family and Kizzy are in my thoughts.

*hug*


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear such sad news (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.








Kizzy.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Kizzy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kizzy was a beautiful girl in her portrait. I am sorry for your huge, sudden loss. Run free, Kizzy


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your special girl, Kizzy.








Rest in Peace Kizzy!!!


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family on your loss.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm very sorry.







Kizzy


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She is a gorgeous girl. May your memories of her give you comfort in this difficult time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

What a beautiful girl she was! My heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

RIP Kizzy
We are very sorry for your loss, but always know that she may be gone, but never forgotten.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh Daphne, I'm so terribly sorry. This is heartbreaking. My heartfelt condolences.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I too, am so very sorry to know of your loss. I hope you find some comfort now in the many memories you shared with Kizzy.
Hugs


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm so sorry that you lost Kizzy. Bloat is so sudden and so unexpected.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your devastating and sudden loss.

RIP Kizzy.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear that. What a shock to you.







RIP Kizzy


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Daphne,
I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Kizzy. Such a gorgeous girl... My thoughts are with you and your family.

Run free and healthy beautiful girl...


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.










Kristina


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss of Kizzy. What a pretty pretty special gal.








Kizzy


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to hear this







RIP sweet Kizzy


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> What a beautiful dog. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

